# Coffee machine repairs



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Just to let anyone with a domestic machine, including Gaggia, that may need repairing we can still take them in. We can get spares although the lead time for Gaggia may be a little longer than usual. (Gaggia have recently been bought by Philips and are suffering some turmoil).


----------



## hughsie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi there, that's great to know. I'm just up the road in Peterborough and I have a Nuevo Simonelli Jazz that doesn't seem to work. Gonna strip it down and clean it if I can, so I'll no doubt be in touch for some advice, especially if it needs more than that or it gets the better of me!







.

Any help as to how they work/what to look for would be greatly appreciated before I set about it with a 'driver.









Ta muchly

Gary


----------

